# Can someone please help me save the horses... please...



## Chaos Ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

I have not been on here in a long time, and I hate it that I have to come on here with a situation like this. But I also hate it that I do not know where else to turn, or who can...or who will help.

I am going to try to make my very long story as short as I can. If you need me to explain more, please let me know and I'll do my best.

So, many of you know I switched from Miniature Horses to Peruvian Paso horses. I had a herd of 18 horses, which consisted of 2 stallions, 1 gelding, mares, fillies, and a few foals.

In April of 2011 my husband would not uphold his end of the rental agreement on the pasture we had been leasing for a few years. We were forced to move our horses. He took them to his mothers property, (with whom I do NOT get along with), and put all 18 horses on her approx. 12 acres of pasture with only one small shelter. However, he did not take one of the stallions as I had him at our property at home.

Due to many years of a situation I could no longer tolerate, I left him and moved into my parents empty home in the same area. Over the next 2 weeks, all of my breeding rabbits were dying as they were left at the home, and he refused to allow me to go get them which was the opposite of what he said I could do when I moved out.

My stallion, Altivo was left there also. Not that I did not try to get him, he refused to let me and he kept the vehicle and horse trailer so I had no way to get him. A couple of neighbors contacted me concerned because it was the middle/end of June, and for the past two weeks Altivo's water barrel had stayed knocked over, and the only water he could get was if it rained, and lucky for him it did rain. I got upset, paid a neighbor to take his trailer over and take the horse while husband was not home and bring him to me.

All I had was a large chicken pen to put him in, but he was NOTHING but bones. Having just moved out on my own, with no help from husband, and trying to take care of my two children, I knew I could not give him what he needed. So I donated him to the local 4-H group as a project/lesson horse to teach them how to help a horse recover from starvation, and to show, and work with and learn from in the future.

Sorry, long story is not as short as I hoped I could make it.

Okay, so my favorite mare was due to foal at the end of Aug. He refused to allow me access to the property they were on, and I was ordered to stay off of the property by his mother or the police would be called. She is the property owner, I could do nothing.

I warned him, begged him, and plead with him to put the mare up. Watch her. It was getting near 100 in the hottest of the day, and she needed to be watched. He agreed to give her to me, however he could not find her. I panicked. I knew she had foaled, or died trying. Finally after several hours he found her. Standing vigil over her weak filly, who had to have been born the day prior, had trouble getting out of the sack, and the mare must have somehow got her out, but she was deprived of oxygen, and colustrum. By the time he brought the mare and filly to me, the filly was too weak to even stand, and he had to carry her. I tried milking the mare, it was thick as butter. Eventually I got milk out. I tried nursing the foal, it could not even hold up it's head. It died within hours of getting to my home.

Three months later, (December) after hearing many reports of my horses being starved, and trying to find someone to help, I find out my daughters 8 year old gelding died. Starvation and worm over-load. Of course he told my daughter it was because she rode him too much.






Now, here we are in Feb. and I find out that last week, yet another of my horses died. A 20+ year old bred mare. She was starved so badly, she was almost a month over-due to foal. Again, I tried and tried to get himi to put her up. Feed her, take care of her, watch her. No. He did none of those things. She was so weak from lack of good nutrition that when she went into labor, she did not have the energy to deliver the foal, and both she and her foal died.

In July, he turned the remaining stallion (a 2 year old fully dropped, fully prepared stallion) into the pasture with all of the mares, and the weanling, yearling, and other mares. Two of the mares are his sister. I am sure that he bred many, if not all of them.

I did manage in September to get one of the broodmares and her colt away from him, and I also donated them to the same 4H group.

We are in a very bitter divorce. I am still denied access to the horses. Even forbidden to go check on them, feed them, and his relatives own the surrounding property and will not grant me permission to check on them from their land.

I have called the county police. I have contacted NAFA many times and received no replies. The police checked on the horses and claimed there was a bale of hay out there... so they were not going to do anything. Yes, there may have been hay, but it was from his sisters field, cattle hay, that even the cattle are reluctant to eat.

These horses have been fed horrible hay, if they get any at all. Fescue ... and I am sure many are heavy in foal. He has not trimmed their feet in over a year. I dewormed them in April when he took them to her land. Since then, no dewormings.

There is only around 10 of the horses left now. But they won't remain for long. They are dying, starving, cold, pregnant, and I am desperate, heartbroken, and at this point...totally powerless and unsure of any options that could possibly remain.

I have tried to find a rescue in Northeast Arkansas... can't find one. I have contacted the breed registry, they don't get involved. The court put a hold on the marital property, which includes the horses, and I have no idea, not even a shadow of an idea on what I can possibly do to help them.

Can someone please, please help me.. please tell me what I can try...what I can do..who I can contact. This is not fair to the horses, not at all.. and I would totally give up any and all ownership of the horses eagerly to someone who would rescue them, but not sure how to do that with them being held up in the courts.

Due to nothing less than 100% neglect,. and laziness my husband has been directly responsible for the death of 6 of the horses in the last 10 months. Please help me find a way to make sure no more of them have to suffer and die.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

I've tried. It took me 3 weeks of calling her office, leaving messages, sending emails just to even speak to her and she had no solution for me at all. I have begged her to make an emergency petition to the judge for the removal of the horses so that I can get ahold of some of the Peruvian horse fanciers and owners that I know and give them to them in an effort to save their lives. She does nothing. I have called her every day this week, no return call, always out of office. Called again this morning, already left for court. Will return my call. She doesn't though.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

Back on April 1st I had a 21 year old mare, amazing girl, due to foal. She impacted because he bought very bad hay. I got him to take her to a friends house and stall her so I could come back after going to town and buying what I needed to give her an enema, he took her there after 6 hours of me begging and crying...standing outside in the cold rain with her on a lead trying to keep her from laying down and rolling. But when we left after stalling her, instead of taking me to town to get what I needed to give her an enema, he went home and refused to take me the 2 and a half miles back down there. And by then, it had gotten dark, I am totally blind in the dark, I cannot drive, and he sat on the couch instead and would do nothing to help me. He merely said, if she's still alive in the morning, I'll pick the stuff up on my way home and run you down there. Well, it did no good, the next morning she was already gone and she had gone into labor from the stress of the colic, and the trailer ride, and the new surroundings, but she died before she could get the baby all the way out and since he would not take me down there to stay in the barn with her, I could not save either of them.


----------



## Reble (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like you have someone contacting you on the horses dying?

So have to have them tell the authorities..

Or go in when no one is home and rescue the horses..

Not easy but have to do what you have to do.

Being 12 acres might have to do this at night and from another direction.

Sorry to hear this, but might have to do what Mary Lou suggested get in touch

with your lawyer.

So sad, and does not sound like his family is much better.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no way to go get them, and without the judge's consent, cannot get them. He put a hold on marital property in his words "You keep what you have for now, and you keep what you have for now, and neither of you can sell or give away any of it, and I will divide it when we return for the final hearing." But there will be none left at this rate for the final hearing...and I am panicking ... I know I cannot give the horses to someone because they are in his mothers possession, and I know he cannot give them to someone because he was ordered not to dispose of them. But surely, there is some organization, whether it be police, ASPCA, or something that can go in there and over-rule the judge and get the horses help and get them into a place they can at least eat, and have shelter, and be taken care of. I just don't know who can.


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 28, 2012)

I went through,the same thing last year with my husband... I was not allowed to go on the property...i called animal control to check on them,some goats died giving birth,and my palomino died from a snake bite,they,siezed the animals left and were found to be healthy,,we got back together,but I stay home with the animals.the only thing you can do is call animal control to investigate..they will take,the animals,but,you may not get them unless your lawyer will stamd up for you...good luck,it is a horrifying experience looking at your hard work and your poor animals suffering...and you cant be there for them.if you dont do something,since you are married,they may get both of you for neglect...


----------



## Reble (Feb 28, 2012)

So sad, and sorry not much help here..

Just do not understand your lawyer not getting back to you or coming up with a decision.

I guess you can only try to keep talking with your husband and tell him you will go in each day

to feed or water for the time being.

Sorry not much help but will send prayers your way.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont understand why authorities have not been called. Dont you have registration papers on these horses? Who do they belong to on the papers? It just sounds strange to me that these horses are dying right and left and starving, and no one is doing anything to have authority intervene.

Are you divorced? Who is to get the horses? If they are listed in the divorce papers to go to you, why is he buffaloing you into not getting them? Why dont YOU call law enforcement and turn him in and have someone with a trailer help you go get them, with law enforcement with you?

I hate seeing or hearing of horses abused, and for everyone to report they are dying and nobody doing anything, makes them just as guilty in my opinion. Just how I feel...........


----------



## LAminiatures (Feb 28, 2012)

How about your local news station. Get pictures if you can and bring the facts only to the news people.

Please keep us updated this is so sad.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 28, 2012)

Call animal control, the sheriff, the police again--get the neighbors to make complaints to any/all authorities about the dying horses.

Talk to the press--explain the situation, and ask the reporter to go and talk to the neighbors. Good media coverage could get the abuse made public knowledge and then perhaps someone will have to do something.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 28, 2012)

I was going to suggest the same thing as a couple of the other posters. Call the media and have them investigate the local law enforcement and animal control who won't do something. Have the media contact your lawyer for comments on why her and the courts are allowing innocent animals to die. If the media were to start questioning your husband, his family, and their neighbor's, perhaps they'll be more inclined to get the animals off their land before the whole town is made aware of the low-lifes they are.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Feb 28, 2012)

This is what we did when a woman in your position got in touch with us.

She left the property and left all her kids, dogs and horses to fend for themselves. Things got nasty and she was not allowed back on the property. The husband knew nothing about horses. The horses were not being taken care of and a few had died before we had heard of the situation. We placed calls to the husband, his attorney, the police, the MASPCA, and the neighbors. Three horses broke out of the field. We and two other people were able to pay the fines to the animal control office and each take one horse.

A neighbor was able to walk the MASPC through the property to view dead and starving horses and dogs. She was able to take a horse and two dogs with her.

The husband's lawyer suggested he sell the horses and use the money to pay the taxes on the property owned by both the husband and wife. He placed an ad with the help of the neighbor. The horses were sold for $50.00 each with the check being writen out to the town to pay the taxes on the land.

If it were me and my horses were dieing I would give him permission to sell the horses or give them away even if I got nothing out of it.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll do my best to answer as many of the questions as I can, I apologize if I forget any.

The location of the horses cannot be accessed from a road. The road runs in front of his mothers house, and she lives on the top of a hill/ridge. The pasture they are in sits behind her house in a valley. You can't see them from the road. The ground on one side is posted, no trespassing. The ground on another side is her brothers, and he will not cooperate. The ground across the back belongs to a long time family friend of hers, and they will also not allow access, and the chances of seeing the horses from that part of the property is very slim as a deeply embanked creek runs through the mothers property, and only a couple of acres touch the back property, and the creek is heavily lined with trees, so you cannot see them if they are on the other side of the creek (the side she lives on and the majority of the pasture is on.)

The county police were called in December when the gelding died, and they merely stated that there was a bale of hay out there, so he couldn't do much. This county does not worry about animals, not at all. They are over-loaded with drug cases and they feel animals take no priority over humans. The only animal control I know of is NAFA, and I have contacted them several times, their voicemail is full and I cannot leave messages, they only have a message phone and no one actually answers it. I have emailed them...no reply.

I cannot find any organization anywhere in the area that would, or could step in and do anything. I can't even locate one.

The horses are in both of our names, and I have photos up to a week before I was forbid from the property to show the condition the horses were in while I was allowed to care for them. I just cannot get photos of the condition they are in now... no access.

The horses cannot be disposed of (hate that word) through give-away, trade, or sale until we reach a property division agreement in the divorce, and the soonest possibility of that happening is in two weeks.

I did hear back from my attorney today, and she gave me some good advice as to how to get him to give up the horses so that I can get them into homes, but I will have to wait until the negotiation to do it. I just hope they can hold on another two weeks. That gives me time to try to locate people that can come and get them if I get custody of them.

The news media would not be able to do anything..they said they do not want to get involved in a domestic matter. (Divorce) and they would also be refused access to the property to film the horses and making statements on air could open them up to a lawsuit since the matter is currently in a lawsuit in court.

I can only hope, and pray that the horses can make it two mroe weeks, and that I can get custody of them in the negotiations, and that his mother will allow me access to the property to get the horses out of there. Ultimately she can refuse, as possession prevails and they have been on her property for almost 10 months now. Since she herself is not in the litigation, the judge cannot force her to comply with an order pretaining to me and my husband, and if granted custody of the horses, I may have to then petition the court against her to get her to allow me access to regain the horses. I just hope it doesn't all come down to that. I hope somewhere in that man's heart there is some sense of compassion ...even a little flicker, and he will change his heart and mind about the horses and allow me to get some help in there to them, or get them out of there.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I did give him permission to sell them, I begged him to sell them, I begged him to let me call in people to come and get them and just give them away so that neither of us can quibble over an money involved. I bought and paid for all of those horses myself, my own money. But that does not matter a bit to me. Not one cent... he just doesn't want to give them away because he thinks he can make a lot of money off of them by getting them in the divorce and selling them, but they are in no condition to sell, and they are dying. He doesn't want me to have them just because he knows it hurts me.. and I don't want him to have them because I know by 18 years of marriage and life with him...that it's ultimately hurting the horses to stay with him. I have tried numerous times to get him to let me put him in contact with people that will come and get them for free. He just won't do it.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 28, 2012)

Laywers are no help in this situation, and the police can't take any action untill called from someone such as animal control, or ASPC. They need a warrent to seize the animals. Call animal control or your local ASPCa TO SEE IF they can see the animals themselves. They have the authority to search the premises and seize if nessacary.


----------



## Reble (Feb 28, 2012)

I do know in Ontario Canada, if you call our ASPC they have to go out and check on

all calls that come in about abuse animals.

Good Luck looks like you are up against a wall.

Sending good thoughts your way..


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 29, 2012)

Keep calling and keep writing and I would not give up. And I agree then, it's time to call the media also. Tell them this is not a divorce issue, it is a terrible animal abuse issue and the animals are DYING. Keep calling different media until you get some kind of response. Also keep after the local shelters- are there any animal rescues in your area? Get them involved. Just don't give up- and I wouldn't really mention about the divorce- I would stress the issue over the well being of the animals.

And I would find a way to get pics, even if I had to crawl across 'no trespassing' property in the middle of the night!! It would be too bad if one or two of those horses 'broke out' of the fence in that direction also!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 29, 2012)

KEEP CALLING! Call until your fingers are bleeding from dialing. Lawyer, AC, media, ect. This is no longer a domestic Issue, this is an animal cruelty, abuse issue. And If necessary, you need to get on the property at night and take pictures.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Feb 29, 2012)

This is just beyond sickening. If the horses are truly starving and starved in appearance, I would not stop calling the police every single day until something is done. Volunteer rescue groups cannot do a thing about this without law enforcement involvement.


----------



## Marty (Mar 1, 2012)

_Kimmy I just now saw this. First I want to tell you and everybody that 99.9 horse rescue groups cannot and do not have any legal authority to seize so forget that unless you know for a fact of one that can.. _

_Give me a call on Thursday around noon and I'll have a phone number for you._


----------



## Katiean (Mar 1, 2012)

I know that here if someone calls animal control and says there is a problem, they have to investigate. I know this because someone had said my horses had no shelter. I didn't even know shelter was a requirement for horses as the mustangs at the adoption center have none and there are a lot of people that have their horses in 12'x12' pens with no shelter and no one ever says anything about that. Anyway, I took animal control and showed them my stalls ( they could have seen them from the road in the back) and all was fine. I would call animal control again and tell them again the horses are not being cared for. You know it is the squeeky wheel that gets the greese.


----------



## bev66 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a situation as weill-- I have a small pasture next door owned by local hotel owner and well known person in our small town, In early 2011 there were two horses placed in the pasture a really sweet sorrel mare and a pinto gelding there is no grass and no one every came to feed.. They soon began to loose weight and I called owner and told him they would get in bad shape quickly if he didnt feed them.. The gelding was picked up about 4 months later and the poor mare was left- we had unsually hot Texas heat and noticed mare was dehydrated I once again called owner he said he would put water trough out- his small pond was dry and he hadnt cared enough to check on her.. Few weeks pass and he drops off another horse in with her- this is now Sept of 2011 they still are not being fed or checked on- owner comes over once or twice a month to drop off more junk he is storing in the pasture- I call both local law enforcement- animal control and the owner and ask for someone to get these two horses some help- Im told they will ask him to feed them... during all this time he also has two donkeys in the pasture who get out and wander the neighborhood daily in search of grass - in late September they damage a neighbors yard and owner tells them hes tired of hearing about it that they can keep them. Finally at least they get a home- as neighbor finds someone to take them in.. The mare and gelding are left to beg at my fence and eat the trees- weeds and dirt to survive all winter- No feed- No Hay and nobody to care--- I have called animal control- law enforcement daily- they no longer will take my calls-- dispatch tells me they are busy and will leave them a message- i have called just about every rescue in Texas- and get same old story - they have too many or they wont come into our county to help.. I have called Houston SPCA and Houston Humane Society- they DO NOT come into San Jacinto County.I keep calling yesterday I finally got one of the top people in the SPCA to call me back and I was threatened-insulted and treated like I was just crazy- Let me remind you this man has never seen this mare- never been to this pasture but he told me I needed to get a new hobby and off my soap box and leave this owner alone-- I was told the owner was doing his best--LOL-- he lives 5 minutes from here- just took a 2 week vacation to India with his family and walks around our small town like he is the KING... I was told the mare was old and If i knew anything about horses I would know old horses look like this... Mind you he has never seen her!!! I explained to him I had been around horses all my life--45 years- I have worked for several vets- been raising minis and showing for over 25 years and managed two well known mini farms...and I knew the line he was trying to sell me was crap.. I have two 18 year old mares who both foaled last year and dont look a day older than 10.... Also informed him my vet and equine dentist has both looked at this mare and told me shes between 10 and 12... He just laughed told me to get a new hobby and the law is as long as owner makes an attempt to feed there is nothing that can be done... I told him guess that feeding once every two weeks considered an attempt.. He told me not to call his office again and to butt out...

I didnt sleep well last night so this morning- i rearranged some of my pastures and decided if no one would take the mare that I would see if our idiot animal control officer could convince owner to allow me to take her- I figure since owner wont feed her that if she died he wouldnt bury her and I didnt want to witness that.. --so I called him and he said yes owner would let someone have her-- so i requested an officer be present and I wanted a signed paper stating he was giving her to me permanently... He said yes officer would get paperwork signed and be over by noon... I drop everything run to store to get halter- and other things to get her started on the road back to health.. Then I wait and wait and wait...No one come- no one calls---at 5pm I call again--- Im told she is not a priority and they will get to it when they can.... could be a week or longer as she is not an emergency..LOL-- this mare is a 1 on body weight scale how is this not a priority... She wont last much longer--and no one cares....this is such a sad situation---you think they would jump on someone who has the time and financial means to take her in.... So tomorrow morning I begin my crusade again-- calling calling calling... I have made a decision though-- if owner backs out or law continues to drag their feet I will make it my mission to post pictures of this mare with all info- and owners name and phone number!! I love how all rescues and SPCA preaches how wonderful they are LOL.. there is only a handful that are doing their job-- i will donate to those and the rest can kiss my [email protected]@


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh my this is awful that mare only has a few days left, can you throw some hay over the fence until someone comes out?


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG, another lovely case of abuse. Will your local media get involved? Perhaps running a letter in your local papers with this photo would get some action. In your letter I would make an issue of all the times you have tried to get this animal some help. They are that busy? Gosh you must be in a 'high crime rate area' if they can't do that 10 minute job!

Worse case scenario, hang posters up- or make a blog or internet site with info on the lack of getting help. So what does animal control/SPCA and the rest there do?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 2, 2012)

Sometimes people just disgust me. I'm so sickened that people supposedly "in charge" and in "authority" positions can be so blatantly blase' about a living creature's life. I'm sickened.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 2, 2012)

The situations described here are sickening! What is the point of even having Animal Control in your areas if they refuse to investigate possible abuse or help the animals?

I live in the county and our Animal Control has to come from about an hour away. By the time they can get out to my area, it may take several hours but they have always responded.

At this point, I think I'd contact the city and state, providing pictures, and demand to know why Animal Control is not getting involved. Afterall, your taxes are helping to pay for those services.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 2, 2012)

KanoasDestiny said:


> At this point, I think I'd contact the city and state, providing pictures, and demand to know why Animal Control is not getting involved. Afterall, your taxes are helping to pay for those services.


An excellent point!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 2, 2012)

People do disgust me--starving horses to get back at an ex spouse, getting animals for whatever reason and then never bothering to feed them....I don't know what is wrong with people.

Bev--your situation is a little easier--if I were in your place, now that you know the owner of this mare is willing to let her go to someone else--I would go directly to the owner, and arrange with him directly to move the mare to your place. Take along a bill of sale for him to sign, take along a friend as your witness if you prefer. Don't wait for animal control to assist; if you can get the owner to sign the horse over then just go ahead and do it.

Meantime--the mare is right across your fence? Then you can easily throw some hay across for her, and set a pail of water in for her. You may be concerned that if you feed her the authorities will think the owner is feeding her--but you can feed her just after dark--give her what she will eat overnight. Water her 2 or 3 times a day, don't leave the pail, just take it to her, let her drink, and then take it home with you. You can keep her going this way until you can get her moved to your place. That is what I would do. That is what I have done in the past.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with everyone........This is NOT a domestic issue, this is an animal welfare issue. And your mother-in-law could very well be charged since the animals are on her property. Perhaps someone will inform her of that. The more authorities made aware, rescues, AND media the better.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 3, 2012)

Minimor said:


> Meantime--the mare is right across your fence? Then you can easily throw some hay across for her, and set a pail of water in for her. You may be concerned that if you feed her the authorities will think the owner is feeding her--but you can feed her just after dark--give her what she will eat overnight. Water her 2 or 3 times a day, don't leave the pail, just take it to her, let her drink, and then take it home with you. You can keep her going this way until you can get her moved to your place. That is what I would do. That is what I have done in the past.


 Problem with this is now the owner can keep his horse cause someones feeding it. And wont give it up cause the weight will get back on, then will feel like he's doing nothing wrong cause now theres no $$$ going twords it and saves him more as he just found a sucker to do is work. It would be hard, but I would'nt feed it and get a hold of him and explain some lie like your kids would love to have her tonight for a b-day present.... And get her asap! As for the aspca in texas or any other animal controls, makes me look at the show on animal planet with shame now!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, if the feeding were to be long term. But, if this guy has already said he will let the mare go to another home, then that "home" needs to act quickly and go talk to him & get a bill of sale signed--should be able to do that and get the horse moved within the week (or considerably less). A week of feeding isn't going to have that mare looking well fed!

It is not in the horse's best interest to leave her without feed and not do anything except annoy the animal control officer--


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be leary still about feeding her. Even tho he said he would give her up dosnt mean he truely will as he hasnt yet. I would just be very carefull about doing so because you never know... What if she where to colic and die without finishing her feed that was tossed over the fence? Now the owner can blam her for killing his animal and if he's some big shot, might even get away with sueing for damages. I know it sounds harsh, and its soooo hard not to feed a animal who CLEARLY needs to eat... but just be careful as it could come back to bit ya in the end. I hope you get her, and if so, take lots of pics and once shes all better and fattend up take more pics, THEN post them everywhere for all to see including him!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree, when a horse is that starved and is not getting fed, they can colic easily or go into shock from suddenly getting food. Perhaps giving her a LITTLE food at night after dark, and a pail of water will help her at least hang on until they can get her out of there. But I would get her out a.s.a.p.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 4, 2012)

I would just give her little hand fulls of alfalfa. Just feed her straight from your hand so there won't be any traces of the hay left on the ground-that will also make sure you don't overfeed her. Alfalfa is proven scientifically to be the best feed to rehabilitate emaciated horses. Little hand fulls through out the day should be ok for now and could help her live to see another day.


----------



## bev66 (Mar 4, 2012)

To update everyone-- I finally managed to get the owner to agree to let me take possession of the horse-- and yes I have been feeding tidbits of feed/alfalfa and water for past several months but as I was cautioned by a local rescue and my lawyer I would be held liable if horse should colic or die so i have had to very very careful... We live in a very small East Texas town where good ole boys rule and everyone else has to keep mouths shut and not make waves.. After this ordeal trying to help this girl I dont have alot of fans right now-- but like i told several I really dont care and they can all kiss my *ss.. Even horses have rights- nothing deserves to be starved to death....

My 5 year old granddaughter has named her Pretty Girl and here when we took possession she is so excited-- she has brushed her showered her with hugs and kisses and plans on spoiling her rotten... The owner had to nerve to tell me when we picked her up--(( I will bring you some hay and feed next week-- im so sorry she is in this shape and i just wormed her with CHEWING TOBACCO!!!))) I almost slapped him.... I explained I didnt want anything else from him- she would never want for anything and would never be hungry again....

I plan on taking pics of this mare every month and keeping records- once she is recovered I will be sending a copy of everything to the Houston SPCA - San Jacinto County Animal Control and our local paper to let everyone know how an abused horse can recover...

I know everyone who told me to go away and shut up and not get involved will get the answer for their inhumanity some day... I believe no animal should be abused and starved-- I have no idea what im gonna do with a 15 hand horse --LOL-- but I do know she will never suffer- starve or be abused again!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2012)

bev66 said:


> To update everyone-- I finally managed to get the owner to agree to let me take possession of the horse


Good for you.



> My 5 year old granddaughter has named her Pretty Girl and here when we took possession she is so excited-- she has brushed her showered her with hugs and kisses and plans on spoiling her rotten...


Sounds like a good name



> I have no idea what im gonna do with a 15 hand horse --LOL


Love her and enjoy her.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 4, 2012)

THATS AWESOME NEWS!!! Thank goodness she has you and ur g-daughter now!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm so happy Bev66!! What a tough situation but I am glad you got her out of there!


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry I have not been on here to update ya'll. I moved from my apartment to a house and have been running ragged trying to get everything done and all the stuff hooked up and situated.

I have found out the real story about how my mare died. Turns out, the step-father of my husband seen my mare laying down in the pasture, and getting back up, laying down again, and sweaeting, and panting.. he thought she was dying, so he went in and got a gun and SHOT HER... BUT... it was not a big enough gun (words of the grandson that watched), so he went back in the house and got another gun,a nd SHOT HER AGAIN !!! She was NOT dying..she was in LABOR.. and the moronic fool shot and killed her because he was afraid she was dying (knows NOTHING about horses) and all that poor girl was trying to do was deliver her foal. It's sick..it's horrible, it's not even got a word to really describe it.

I go to mediation tomorrow on the divorce, and I fully intend on addressing every ounce of this, and as soon as I leave mediation, I am going to the county police and going to inform them of the new developments since they went out and checked on them in December, and also inform them that I am going to go straight home, and notify our local news station again and let the news station know that this has been reported to the local police twice now, so they might want to make sure they REALLY look into the matter, and DO something.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 14, 2012)

Went to Mediation Monday and worked issues out. I forced the issue of the horses going into rescue, finally after 6 hours of mediation, he agreed to surrender the remaining horses. Now I have to go in front of the judge with the agreement, and hopefully that will happen next week. I now am going to try to locate a rescue that can come in and take in the 9 remaining horses, all of the females are assumed to be heavy in foal as he turned the breeding stallion out with them in late July. Also there is the breeding stallion. It has been confirmed now that yes, the 20 year old mare was in fact in labor, and his step-father assumed she was dying because he does not know what labor looks like in horses, and he did shoot her twice in the head and killed her while she was trying to deliver her foal. It has also now been confirmed that the buckskin filly was also killed, though he claims the 6 month old filly was kicked by another horse and killed, history of neglect, cover ups, and lies cause me to doubt his story. That makes a total of two mares and their two foals dying at delivery time to neglect and ignorance, a gelding dying due to starvation and worms, another filly dying due to neglect and lack of care, and another filly dying of unknown reasons, which is a total of 7 .. all between April 1, 2011 and the first week of March 2012. I am still not being allowed to go photograph the horses, which is very much needed to get a rescue to see the dire need. I intend on contacting the state police and arranging them to escort me out there to photograph and document the condition of the horses, and also ask the officer to pursue charges. It has been established legally that I have made more than resonable efforts to gain access to the horses, to get him to surrender the horses, or to get the horses sold, given away, or temporarily into better homes... with no cooperation from my husband or his mother (the property owner).

So now I need to find a rescue that is not already over-stressed with horses that can come in and save them.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 15, 2012)

I wish you luck in finding a place for your horses. I know how hard it is right now finding homes for horses in todays market. Also, I just do not understand the mentality of If "I don't want them, but, I don't want you to have them either." . When I took the dogs from my ex, I loved them too. I did not want to lose them. I also hope your ex gets some help for that too.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 15, 2012)

Kuddos to you with everything you doing on the horses' behalf.....


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks you guys... I just can't help but constantly beat myself up ober it because I am trying as hard as I can..but can't seem to make progress with it. I've talked to several rescues but most are already beyond capacity or they are underfunded, or they are too far away and cannot take in a herd of this size. I won't give up though, they deserve the help, and it's my responsiblity to find that help for them. I can only keep searching, and keep praying that something will work for them. The heavier they become in foal, the more dangerous the transport will become. The longer that stallion is left in the herd, the more at risk the yearling colt becomes. It's just ... horrible. And I just can't get it out of my head long enough to think clearly about what to do.


----------



## bevann (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybe you could find someone or a rescue to take a few or even 1 that is closest to foaling or someone to take the young colt out of there.If you could get any out it is better than nothing.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 16, 2012)

I begged him over and over to take the stallion out of the herd. Or take the colt out of the herd if at least nothing else. He refuses. He doesn't care anything about them. It took four trips back and forth with the mediator to get him to finally agree to send them to rescue. He wants to sell them, or divide them with me so he can sell part of them... and yes, for a minute I thought...well... at least I could save some of them. But then I realized, no... that would leave some behind yet to suffer and I can't do that. I had to threaten to get up and walk out of mediation and delay the entire divorce just to get him to finally agree to let them go to a rescue. If I could get a couple of different rescues invovled though, it might work. Thanks for the idea... I have been trying all along to get one rescue to take them all in, but perhaps I could get two or three different ones to take two or three apiece and it might work like that. But so far, none of the rescues can do it either due to expense, capacity, or distance. I will keep trying, and will contact more today.


----------



## Marty (Mar 16, 2012)

Kimmy, here are some list of Arkansas Horse Rescues to call

http://www.naturalhorsetraining.com/ar-horserescues.html

and here:

http://horse.rescueshelter.com/Arkansas


----------



## mini horse mania (Mar 16, 2012)

Kim will they let you take,them yourself? is that a possibility for u??


----------



## bevann (Mar 16, 2012)

This may sound harsh, but if you can't save all of them at once stop being stubborn&save what you can.Some is better than none and it sounds like you are making NO PROGRESS trying to get someone to take all of them at once.Find anyone who is willing to take even 1 and go from there.Even an individual who will take 1.List the horses by priority-which 1 nedds to get out first and make the list to cover all.Start with 1 at a time then another.There is a saying with dog rescue" If you can't save them all,you will make a difference to the one you do save."This may not be 100% accurate, but you get the jist of it.I hope you can find someone-just keep looking.Start small -go from there.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 16, 2012)

Bevann.. I can't. It's stipulated in the divorce settlement that all horses must be turned over to a reputable rescue ... it doesn't state that it can't be two or three rescues, but they have to be ligitimate rescues because he's throwing a fit thinking I'm trying to trick him into letting friends get some of them and me keep them for myself. I have to turn over the information on the recues to the courts when I find some that can take them in. Marty..thank you so much. I looked everywhere trying to find your phone number..but I couldn't find it. I guess I lost it in the moves. I wil go to the links and see if I can get some help for them there...thanks for posting them.


----------



## SHANA (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a thought, not sure if it would work but you could have a rescue take them all in, and then you adopt them back from the rescue. It doesn't say in the divorce settlement about you adopting them after they are placed in the rescue, as long as they are sent to a rescue to begin with. Just a thought. Maybe wait a month before adopting them back. You could help pay for their upkeep at the rescue while the rescue has them.


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 19, 2012)

That's a great idea Shana.. and it doesn't state anything about not being able to adopt them back. There's been a huge block thrown in htis situation yet again... every time I work something out with him he backs out of it after he talks to someone else. He went home and told his girlfriend about the agreement,a nd now she's forcing him to try to back out of all of it, so he's refusing to sign the final typed document. My attorney says it doesn't matter, she assured me that since he signed the agreement in front of four attorney's including his own, plus verbally confirmed agreement in front of all of them that he can't back out now, but considering all the things he's gotten away with that he never should have all this time... I can't help be be afraid he's going to find a way to worm out of it. So once again, I'm frozen in what I can do until I get the judge to sign it, and first i have to see if the judge will approve it by using the hand written agreement drafted by an attorney that has his signature on it. This is all making me so sick, and so tired... and yet again, I'm back to square one with worry and waiting to be able to do something to help them.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 19, 2012)

I was looking at similar cases online. The best bet would be to contact the ASPCA and ask them how to go about this situation. Maybe fail to menion the divorce and stick to the fact the authorities are doing nothing, or say you know the couple are getting divorced and therefore no one will get involved (but don't tell them you're the wife).

If you know anyone who has firsthand knowledge of what's going on and they have seen the condition of the horses (your children included), write down the facts and have someone make an anonymus call to the proper authorities, be it police, animal control, etc. And I read a bit about a 'Protection from abuse order' that can be filed against your husband by a judge. Maybe something to look into.

It's sick how many of these cases really exist!


----------



## minie812 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not trying to be rude but if and when you can get them transferred to a rescue would you be better off NOT having any horses for awhile. What about your kids? A divorce takes time to work out (sounds like yours is a mess right now) those horses are ill and will need alot of vetting to get them back to normal and time to heal. If he is that much of a jerk your going to be dealing with alot more issues then horses. He sounds like a control freak. With the horses gone then he will focus on the kids and other things. Been there done it. Good Luck!


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Mar 23, 2012)

You are correct Minie812 ... I am not too proud or ashamed to say that I am in no position to have the horses, or any horses right now. At this point in time I am working more towards regaining my footing and learning to stand on my own. The ex did sign the agreement that was handwritten by an attorney, and though he refused to sign the final typed divorce decree with the agreement as a settlement, he still signed the agreement, so now my attorney and I have petitioned the courts to enforce the agreement as a contract to stand as the temporary order until the divorce can be heard in court. Which means, if the judge agrees that it is an enforcable contract, everything in it has to be done...including the custody agreement, and the horses being turned over to a rescue. My attorney believes that if the judge deems the contract as legitimate (which he should) ... then the ex will realize that he's not gaining anything, and only hurting every one and every thing involved, and may go ahead and sign the divorce decree making it final. Either way, I'm praying that a judge will deem the signed document as an ecforcable contract and then I can get the horses out of there.

My point above on the statement about possibly getting the horses back is that I am very aware of how long and how much it takes to help a horse recover from being allowed to get into their condition. I can try to help financially with their recovery in a rescue, while rebuilding my life.. and maybe God, prayer, and hard work will put me into a position later on to be able to adopt a couple of them back, as long as I was stable financially and everything else. However...that is a long shot, and not a plan. The plan is, and hope is, that they can get the help they need now, and then be adopted into good homes where they will be given the lives they deserve to have, and they are entitled to. They did not get here by accident, they were bred by humans to be created and put on this earth, so just like our own children, we owe it to them to provide for them, and take care of them. I know now with the events that have taken place in my life that I am not the person that can provide that for them, no matter how very much I love them... no matter how badly I want to just go hug their necks and cry and tell them how sorry I am that this has all happened... I am realistic about it, and know that I cannot do it. All I can do is use that love for them to drive me to find a solution as fast as possible that will help them, and get them into homes where their necks will be hugged, their tummies full, and their needs met.


----------



## Dee (Mar 28, 2012)

These animals are dying. Not to sound harsh and I feel for your situation, but you should have been in contact with the police and the humane society as soon as all the rabbits and chickens died. You might not get them back, but better then be cared for. Yes it's his and his moms property, but they have starving neglected dying animals in it so yes the police will do something about it.


----------

